# Two 5 mo. old golden retriever puppies. (Have a home)



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

bumping up.


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

I wish I had room in our Tiny House for two ACTIVE pups.... Tucker was incredibly difficult when Frazier was so sick, it was hard on all of us. THAT BEING SAID, I may know of someone who can help. If it works out, I will PM you with contact information.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Have they considered placing them with a rescue?


----------



## dexter0125 (Mar 20, 2011)

fostermom said:


> Have they considered placing them with a rescue?


Not that I know of. I think she wants to put them in a home. I have had so many interested in Tuff, but no one interested in Ariel. Ariel is the one I almost got, but I picked Dexter instead. I feel so bad for them  I wish I could at least foster one, but it's not possible.


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

I am making some calls and getting messages out now.... can you email me with more details as to where they are located? Fostering an option?


----------



## dexter0125 (Mar 20, 2011)

I just sent the breeder a message about fostering. I will send you a message as soon as she answers. Thank you for your willingness help!


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

Just sent you a PM.....


----------



## dexter0125 (Mar 20, 2011)

Replied.

She said "probably not" to the fostering =/


----------



## dexter0125 (Mar 20, 2011)

bumping up


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

I hope those beautiful girls find a home soon!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Any luck? Thank you so much for taking time to try to help with this.

I know this is a moot point, but it makes my head spin that someone would actually buy two puppies and then realize that they really don't have time for them after all. Why won't the breeder just take them back and work on training them while she tries to re-home them? You know they're not getting near the time, excersise and training they need now.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Any update?*

Is there any update on these puppies?


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Hoping Ariel ans Tuff both get wonderful homes...


----------



## laureny (Jul 9, 2011)

*I may be able to help*

I saw your post and I would like to take both Goldens in if they are still available. I have a spaciaous home and big yard so they will have plenty of room. I have had Goldens my whole life and wouldn't want any other dog. Please let me know if I can help.

Lauren


----------



## dexter0125 (Mar 20, 2011)

They are still available. I have someone in Massachusetts that wants tuff and is willing to drive to nc to get her but the guy that has them won't call her back. Idk what's going on. The breeder can't take them bc she has like 5 or so dogs already (3 goldens included, one being from the litter!) so she doesn't have the room for two more half grown goldens, unfortunately.

Someone messaged me and I've lost their email, so if you'll message me again I'd appreciate it!

Laureny, message me please, I have a question!


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

I just posted this thread on The Rowdy Girls' Facebook page. I want these two to find a great home soon.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

dexter0125 said:


> They are still available. I have someone in Massachusetts that wants tuff and is willing to drive to nc to get her but the guy that has them won't call her back. Idk what's going on. The breeder can't take them bc she has like 5 or so dogs already (3 goldens included, one being from the litter!) so she doesn't have the room for two more half grown goldens, unfortunately.
> 
> Someone messaged me and I've lost their email, so if you'll message me again I'd appreciate it!
> 
> Laureny, message me please, I have a question!


They won't consider turning them over to rescue?

(the message you are looking for may still be in your PM inbox.)


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I hope these two find homes soon!


----------



## dexter0125 (Mar 20, 2011)

No, they don't want them to go to a rescue. Idk why not, at least there they'll go to someone who loves them. Like I said, though, the man won't call the woman who is willing to drive from Massachusetts to North Carolina to get her. The breeder has interviewed her and wants her to get one of them. Idk what the man's problem is.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

any news??? Is Laureny taking them?? this is a sad situation and i hope it turns out to be wonderful for these 2..


----------



## laureny (Jul 9, 2011)

Dexter0125, here is my email. [email protected]. It will be easier to send me messages there. Apparently I need 15 posts to send you a private message. I am still interested in those girls. I just adopted a Golden boy, Heath, on Tues and he is the sweetest momma's boy I have ever met. Please email me and we will get those girls to a good home.


----------



## dexter0125 (Mar 20, 2011)

The man that owns them got in touch with the woman in Mass. that wants Tuff, and she will be driving down to get her August 1st. He feels like he can keep Ariel.

I feel bad, because I judged him for getting them both and then trying to get rid of them, but now I know why it was necessary. Blah. Just proof we should never jump to conclusions 

Thank you all for your concern. I'm happy that Tuff is getting a new home (and a new name). She will be with two older goldens named Dakota and Shadow, big brothers 

I hope that he can provide Ariel with a great life.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dexter*

Dexter

I hope that everything works out for Tuff and Ariel.
If not, please post here-looks like lots of people were willing to help!


----------



## daltonsride (Jul 18, 2011)

dexter0125 said:


> A few days ago the breeder I bought Dexter from sent me a message asking if I knew of anyone who was interested in a female golden retriever puppy. I thought this was odd because I knew they'd all been put in homes except the one she kept, so I said no and asked her what was up. It turns out, a person who bought two of the puppies decided they didn't have time for them and want to give them away for free. I have been searching for about a week to find these two lovely ladies homes, but no one is serious enough to even call the breeder.
> 
> So, as a "last resort," here I am asking if anyone in the  River Front Property In North Carolina area would be interested in one or both of these beautiful little ladies. They are not with the breeder, they are still with the person who bought them, but the breeder is pretty much handling this as she wants to find good homes for them, I am just helping.
> 
> ...


they are so cute I wish I had room but I have 4 already in 1400 sf


----------



## AmandaSmelser (Mar 22, 2010)

Deleted because I am an idiot sometimes.


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

Amanda... did you read all the posts before you ranted?


----------



## golden_eclipse (Apr 1, 2011)

The breeder should have never placed those puppies with him. And to top it off, if she plans on breeding dogs, she should have space to take back a puppy if for any reason at any life stage the owner can no longer take care of him or her. A good breeder would never want one of their puppies to end up in a shelter or a home where they are not loved and cared for. Thus every effort should be taken to avoid that from ever happening.


----------



## AmandaSmelser (Mar 22, 2010)

Deb_Bayne said:


> Amanda... did you read all the posts before you ranted?


No, sorry - I missed them and deleted mine. :doh:


----------



## dexter0125 (Mar 20, 2011)

kdowningxc said:


> The breeder should have never placed those puppies with him. And to top it off, if she plans on breeding dogs, she should have space to take back a puppy if for any reason at any life stage the owner can no longer take care of him or her. A good breeder would never want one of their puppies to end up in a shelter or a home where they are not loved and cared for. Thus every effort should be taken to avoid that from ever happening.


The man didn't ask the breeder to take them back. If he had've, she would've taken them back. His wife left him high and dry with like 4 kids under the age of 4 or 5. He kept them until the woman from Massachusetts could drive to NC to adopt one of the girls which allowed him to feel like he could keep the other. There is NOTHING wrong with the breeder. She isn't the one that cause this whole mess. Don't jump to conclusions.


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

kdowningxc said:


> The breeder should have never placed those puppies with him. And to top it off, if she plans on breeding dogs, she should have space to take back a puppy if for any reason at any life stage the owner can no longer take care of him or her. A good breeder would never want one of their puppies to end up in a shelter or a home where they are not loved and cared for. Thus every effort should be taken to avoid that from ever happening.





dexter0125 said:


> The man didn't ask the breeder to take them back. If he had've, she would've taken them back. His wife left him high and dry with like 4 kids under the age of 4 or 5. He kept them until the woman from Massachusetts could drive to NC to adopt one of the girls which allowed him to feel like he could keep the other. There is NOTHING wrong with the breeder. She isn't the one that cause this whole mess. Don't jump to conclusions.


So glad for the clarification here puts an whole new light on the situation. 

Friends of mine who have 2 female goldens wanted to buy two from the breeder and they refused. Although they have had multiple dogs in the past the breeder will not allow 2 puppies to be raised together. Apparently, it's in their belief that because of the temperament of the golden breed that a puppy needs to be raised to 2 years before introducing another puppy into the house. Also, it is their belief that nobody can handle the energies of 2 golden puppies at the same time. The end result of this story is when their puppy reached one year they wanted another puppy but the breeder still wouldn't so they ended up going elsewhere and now have 2 beautiful girls, 4 and 3 years old. 

They had to sign contracts with this breeder to have them in obedience classes at such an age, stipulated their diet and stipulated their spay date. Too restrictive for me so I didn't go with that breeder and then I find out that their dog (from that breeder) suffers from many many allergies.


----------



## carolinametzgers (Aug 15, 2011)

*Are these still available?*

We just lost our 12 1/2 year old lab mix and are very interested in one of these dogs. We live in CHarlotte, NC. Thank you!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Earlier post in the thread said one had been rehomed and the owner was keeping the other.


----------



## dexter0125 (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss 

Thank you for the interest, I apologize, but one was adopted and the gentleman is keeping the other. Hopefully everything works out for the best. I hope you are able to find a puppy soon!


----------



## Metro (Mar 18, 2011)

Hello, I tried to message you but I don't have enough posts yet. Are they gone already? Do they need to go together? And who is the breeder? I've been looking for a golden for a while now. I live in VA and have been looking into a number of breeders in NC. Let me know : ) This could be really perfect.


----------



## Metro (Mar 18, 2011)

Ooops...Guess I didn't read down far enough. Sorry!


----------



## KelseyLantzy (Jun 26, 2012)

Please get the breeder to call or you can call me at 9106324450. I would love to have one of these little girls for a pet. Thank you! Kelsey


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

This thread is about a year old....


----------



## Jshutes (Jul 10, 2012)

Are these puppies still looking for homes? Also, where are they? Thank you!!!

jade


----------



## jbeck3 (Jul 20, 2012)

Are they still available? I would love to get one of them if available.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

This thread is over a year old. Both puppies were taken care of quite a while a go.


----------



## NCPMG (Aug 9, 2012)

Hello, I am new to the site and was reading the post.
We are interested in another Golden. Is the second pup still available?


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Sorry, pretty sure since this is over a year old, they have been re-homed.


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

perhaps mod needs to close this thread, looks like people don't read thru to the end.


----------



## hpenley (Aug 19, 2012)

Are the puppies still available?


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

From what I understand the dogs found homes over a year ago. Thanks



I will close this thread.


----------

